# Chase's growth stuns me every day!



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Amazing. I knew German Shepherds grow fast but wow. I Just measured Chase and he is 24.7 inches tall and i meausure his lentgh and he is 35 inches long he is longing then his dad (dad was 26 inches tall and 32 inches long) And probably pushing 50 pounds probably 45-48 pounds right now. He grows before my eyes.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wonder if you are measuring height at the correct spot. Look at his surroundings, it doesn't look like he should be that tall.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Is that chunks of his fur on the floor around him?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

He's so adorable! I love watching them grow! Do you have pictures to compare them to when he was younger?


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Saphire said:


> Is that chunks of his fur on the floor around him?


Yes probably from my Cat Kirby he is shedding


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

wyoung2153 said:


> He's so adorable! I love watching them grow! Do you have pictures to compare them to when he was younger?


Yes I do this is Chase at 8 weeks back in June


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> I wonder if you are measuring height at the correct spot. Look at his surroundings, it doesn't look like he should be that tall.


Everything looks smaller in pictures if you saw him in person he would look tall I'm 5"4 and when he stands on his hind legs he comes up to my chest


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Yes probably from my Cat Kirby he is shedding


Is Chase is "helping" your cat to shed?


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > Yes probably from my Cat Kirby he is shedding
> ...


Lol no Kirby has always been a shedder and he is 13 years old this is Kirby


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Ahhh k. Cats do shed clumps just like that. I wondered if pup was chewing etc.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Saphire said:


> Ahhh k. Cats do shed clumps just like that. I wondered if pup was chewing etc.


Chase licks him Kirby is his "uncle"


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Lol no Kirby has always been a shedder and he is 13 years old this is Kirby


Wow. Kirby looks great for 13. My cats looked old and grizzled by 13


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Everything looks smaller in pictures if you saw him in person he would look tall I'm 5"4 and when he stands on his hind legs he comes up to my chest


Well I'm 5'5. My dog is roughly about 25 1/2" and his chin is even with mine when he stands on his hind legs. His length from his neck to his rear is roughly 32". He is 75#. And he was knocked to a G rating because he was long in the loin, long in the rib. This is a 2 yr old.

It looks like you have a show line, who should have a shorter loin than my working line.

I work all day long with design and proportions. Even with the perspective off slightly, the height of the window to the bed to the dog does not indicate 24" at the withers. The window is roughly 18"-24" above the floor. The mattress, with a pillow top, is about 12"-15". The top of the mattress is almost even with the window. So I'm guessing the window sill is below 24"

I think you need to do a little research on where to measure because I bet he is not 24" at the withers when in a sitting position, his withers are below the window sill.

Don't get so hung up on his size. Especially compared to his father.  You have other genetics going on there. It's highly doubtful that he will be larger than his parents. My dog's body actually goes back to his father's mother. Spitting image of body type.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

I know its hard to believe Kirby is 13


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes, you can just google dogs withers and you will find a good diagram that tells you where to measure from.

I found a tip for keeping them still while you measure. Put a little smear of peanut butter on your fridge door just above level head height. While he is licking this off, you can measure.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > Everything looks smaller in pictures if you saw him in person he would look tall I'm 5"4 and when he stands on his hind legs he comes up to my chest
> ...


I measured floor to my bed and that is 26 inches Chase can put his head on the bed when sitting on the floor and my window is low it is olny 22 inches off the floor and Chase was sitting kinda lazy and slumping and my bed is a bonk (never use the top) and from the bottom bed to the top is 30 inches. Chase's ears can touch the top (may need to get a new bed soon!)


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> Yes, you can just google dogs withers and you will find a good diagram that tells you where to measure from.
> 
> I found a tip for keeping them still while you measure. Put a little smear of peanut butter on your fridge door just above level head height. While he is licking this off, you can measure.


I know how to measure my dog


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lol ok. 

Enjoy your dog. He's very handsome.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm hoping I can ask this without you getting defensive. 
Your posts imply that size as in bigger, is very important to you. 
Is there a particular reason for this?


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> lol ok.
> 
> Enjoy your dog. He's very handsome.


I'm lazy and so is Chase when I measure him I have to use his prong collar to have him stand straight if I don't he'll either sit down or stiff the ground and not stand up straight. Lazy puppy I don't think I have a pic of him not slumping lol! He is lazy


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Saphire said:


> I'm hoping I can ask this without you getting defensive.
> Your posts imply that size as in bigger, is very important to you.
> Is there a particular reason for this?


Just people keep pissing me off when they say Chase is not that big when they aren't the ones measuring him and he is over 24 technically he is in between 24.6 and 24.7


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He doesn't stand straight because you haven't taught him how to stand. Not because he's lazy. I'm sure if you start a thread on how to stack properly, you would get lots of tips.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Just people keep pissing me off when they say Chase is not that big when they aren't the ones measuring him and he is over 24 technically he is in between 24.6 and 24.7


You have several posts here on the forum that gravitate around his size, littermates size, he was 2nd biggest in litter etc. It gives an impression you desire a giant dog.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> He doesn't stand straight because you haven't taught him how to stand. Not because he's lazy. I'm sure if you start a thread on how to stack properly, you would get lots of tips.


He knows how to stand


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just let the kid enjoy her puppy. He is only going to grow as tall as his genetics allow. It's not going to affect the dog any and she won't learn if we drive her off the board. (assuming the OP is female? Could be wrong)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

or maybe not.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Saphire said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > Just people keep pissing me off when they say Chase is not that big when they aren't the ones measuring him and he is over 24 technically he is in between 24.6 and 24.7
> ...


Not giant but I like big dogs the first German Shepherd I met and petted was 1 and half years old and he was 29-30 inches I think and 119ish and that was 3 years ago and now he is 33 inches and around 130ish


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Just let the kid enjoy her puppy. He is only going to grow as tall as his genetics allow. It's not going to affect the dog any and she won't learn if we drive her off the board. (assuming the OP is female? Could be wrong)


Yes I'm a female and I'm not a kid I'm 20 (21 in may of next year)


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Not giant but I like big dogs the first German Shepherd I met and petted was 1 and half years old and he was 29-30 inches I think and 119ish and that was 3 years ago and now he is 33 inches and around 130ish


130 lbs ???????


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Allison, Chase is looking beautiful, but since he's growing so fast may I ask what kind of food are you feeding him? I know you want a big dog but I'm sure you want him to be healthy as well.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

You've started 8 threads in the two weeks since you've joined to discuss how big Chase is. Instead of continually starting new threads, why do you just pick one of those threads to update with new pictures as he continues to grow? That way it will all be in one place, and people can see the comparison.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Debanneball said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > Not giant but I like big dogs the first German Shepherd I met and petted was 1 and half years old and he was 29-30 inches I think and 119ish and that was 3 years ago and now he is 33 inches and around 130ish
> ...


Yes he is huge here is a picture of him his name is Shadow he is a gentle giant lol


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That dog does not look anywhere near 130 pounds. People have guessed my Keefer to be as much as 115, and he tops out at 80 pounds or less.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Chasegsdlove said:


> He knows how to stand


She is referring to stacking. It's a specific way to stack your dog to get the most accurate measurement. It does make a difference.. For the longest time I measure Titan at about 30" and it was because he wasn't stacked properly.. I measure him now at just about 28.5, give or take as my stacking abilities really suck, ha! 

That wasn't an offensive post about teaching your dog to stand. That was meant to be an educational tid bit, not an attack on your competence or his.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

MishkasMom said:


> Hi Allison, Chase is looking beautiful, but since he's growing so fast may I ask what kind of food are you feeding him? I know you want a big dog but I'm sure you want him to be healthy as well.


Blue puppy dry and now going for some wet also blue


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> That dog does not look anywhere near 130 pounds. People have guessed my Keefer to be as much as 115, and he tops out at 80 pounds or less.


Yes looks can be very deceiving.. this is Titan.. and he looks pretty massive.. people guess around 115 as well.. he's about 90 give or take a pound or 2.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> That dog does not look anywhere near 130 pounds. People have guessed my Keefer to be as much as 115, and he tops out at 80 pounds or less.


That may b
Not be a resent pic of Shadow but he is huge


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

I guess what I meant is your dog's food a "Large Breed Puppy" ? 
If you feel like doing some research here is a link you should probably read and watch the video. It's a simple explanation about the right nutrition for your puppy
Do You Know What to Feed Your Large or Giant Breed Puppy?


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

MishkasMom said:


> I guess what I meant is your dog's food a "Large Breed Puppy" ?
> If you feel like doing some research here is a link you should probably read and watch the video. It's a simple explanation about the right nutrition for your puppy
> Do You Know What to Feed Your Large or Giant Breed Puppy?


I've done all my research before a got Chase


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like you have every covered. No sense in learning anything else!


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Sounds like you have every covered. No sense in learning anything else!


Yup


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Sounds like you have every covered. No sense in learning anything else!


 :surrender:


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Yes he is huge here is a picture of him his name is Shadow he is a gentle giant lol


IMO, I think that dog's head is very feminine and the bone is very light.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Uncle


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Saphire said:


> Uncle


???


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

If you already have everything covered and are not open to learning, I have nothing to add therefore I say "uncle" and you win.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I do hope you enjoy your puppy for who or whatever he turns out to be.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am feeling sorry for this dog. The only thing that seems to matter is size. If you like a giant dog, get a Great Dane or a Caucasian Shepherd and give your GSD to someone who appropriate him for who he is.


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

I have officially replaced Jerry Springer with this thread. LOL Cracks me up


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> I am feeling sorry for this dog. The only thing that seems to matter is size. If you like a giant dog, get a Great Dane or a Caucasian Shepherd and give your GSD to someone who appropriate him for who he is.


I do appreciate who he is I'm not going to get raid my dog I love Chase and I don't like Great Danes I love German Shepherds and always have. I don't just care how big he will be. I knew German Shepherds grow fast and Chase is growing fast and is stunning me everyday with his growth seems like he grows over night


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

so other than obsessing over his growth and coat, are you spending time training him? Are you in a club or classes with him?
Of course puppies grow, too fast for me. I love the puppy stages and sure don't wish them away as I'll never get that time back.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

onyx'girl said:


> so other than obsessing over his growth and coat, are you spending time training him? Are you in a club or classes with him?
> Of course puppies grow, too fast for me. I love the puppy stages and sure don't wish them away as I'll never get that time back.


He already passed at Petco training class Puppy level 1 and 2 and adult level 1 and 2. Everyone when they meet Chase say he is so well behaved for 5 months


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Chasegsdlove said:


> He already passed at Petco training class Puppy level 1 and 2 and adult level 1 and 2. Everyone when they meet Chase say he is so well behaved for 5 months


That's awesome!  do you plan on doing any more classes with him or anything?


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Maybe if he needs it plus I'm a trainer. I trained Shadow the giant Shepherd mentioned earlier to sit, paw, other paw, lie down, and play dead and heel


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Maybe if he needs it plus I'm a trainer. I trained Shadow the giant Shepherd mentioned earlier to sit, paw, other paw, lie down, and play dead and heel


Cool. Just be sure to continue training daily, regardless of if he "needs" it or not.. it aids greatly in building that trust and as well as keeping him mentally stimulated. Training shouldn't just be a one time, only in the classroom, type deal.  

By trainer, are you saying that you are a certified trainer (school, classes, etc.)? Or that you enjoy training and helped your friend?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

darlin your dog hasn't been alive long enough to complete petco puppy 1 & 2 let alone adult 1 & 2... I second the jerry springer comment! go outside!

can we not just merge and lock all these threads by now, enough is enough.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

wyoung2153 said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe if he needs it plus I'm a trainer. I trained Shadow the giant Shepherd mentioned earlier to sit, paw, other paw, lie down, and play dead and heel
> ...


Enjoy training and helping


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Enjoy training and helping


There is a great training forum on here that you should read. Always interesting to read and educate yourself on the varying techniques and tools people use for different behaviors outside basic obedience.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

wyoung2153 said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy training and helping
> ...


Oh ok thanks


----------



## noregrets (May 16, 2012)

nice long haired shep


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

noregrets said:


> nice long haired shep


Chase isn't long haired he is a medium hair (plush) and this is his dad who is also a plush


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

That's amazing that Chase went through 24 weeks of class and he's not even 24 weeks old yet!Wow!


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> That's amazing that Chase went through 24 weeks of class and he's not even 24 weeks old yet!Wow!


Actually it was 2 months worth of classes and he started at 8 weeks and ended at 3 and half months


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

dogma13 said:


> That's amazing that Chase went through 24 weeks of class and he's not even 24 weeks old yet!Wow!


Ha!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Dad looks like a stock coat to me. Chase looks longhaired.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Just an fyi, so you can prepare yourself for the idea that your dog won't surpass his parents....genetics usually win out over "predictions" based on what someone (especially someone with no experience breeding and raising multiple shepherds) THINKS they can read the future. Most standard sized shepherds I know or have raised, usually have weight that matches their age. At 4 months they're in the 40's, at 5 months their in the 50's, 6 months 60's etc...they start to level off, usually, around 8/9 months, and the fast growth slows down a lot. Everyone joked that my male was going to be huge because he his 40 lb's before 4 months. He's a healthy 85-87lbs right now at 2 years old. Just like his daddy. He just grew fast in the beginning and then slowed down.

They usually stay around their parents height/weight. Sometimes they go a little above or below, but to get a dog over 100 lbs when neither parent was over standard....it's probably not going to happen unless the dog gets super fat or is a fluke. Also, I agree with everyone else saying people tend to extremely exaggerate their pet's weights. People have asked me if my male was over or at 100 lbs. They are usually shocked when I say 87ish. So don't hold too much stock in his puppy weights/heights. Right now they seem (and he looks) like a typical GSD puppy that will be within standard. 

Focus on training. If you're wanting intimidation through size, that's usually not where it is. There is something very intimidating about a very in control GSD that gives that "gsd stare" while being completely obedient. I'll take that in a smaller stature any day over the "importance" of size.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Makes me wonder if Petco is doing 1 week classes, a few nights a week. I am not hugely familiar with their training classes.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Dad looks like a stock coat to me. Chase looks longhaired.


He is not long he has no long haired genes so there's no way he is long haired. This is a different pic of his dad


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chasegsdlove said:


> He is not long he has no long haired genes so there's no way he is long haired. This is a different pic of his dad


How do you know that Chase does not have any long coat genes? I have five stock coated German Shepherds and I have no idea what they carry recessively. How do you suggest I determine this?


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > He is not long he has no long haired genes so there's no way he is long haired. This is a different pic of his dad
> ...


Chase's breeder told me there is no long haired gsd's in the family just medium haired (plush) and short haired (like his mom)


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Chase's breeder told me there is no long haired gsd's in the family just medium haired (plush) and short haired (like his mom)


Chase could be carrying a long coat recessive from ten generations back, or more. Does his breeder know all those dogs to make that statement?


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > Chase's breeder told me there is no long haired gsd's in the family just medium haired (plush) and short haired (like his mom)
> ...


Yes and they said no long hairs in the family I wish I had a pic of Chase's dad as a puppy he probably looked a lot like Chase. They said Chase looks alot like his dad


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Chase could be carrying a long coat recessive from ten generations back, or more. Does his breeder know all those dogs to make that statement?


Logic is futile.
Who's next?


----------



## noregrets (May 16, 2012)

dogma13 said:


> Logic is futile.
> Who's next?


LOL. I have this overwhelming feeling that anything said in this thread just falls on deaf ears when it comes to the OP. Similar to enjoying the sound of your own voice. 

But no of course your pup chase isn't a long haired german shepherd, all these experienced breeders and german shepherd owners are crazy and uninformed. 

opcorn:


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> Logic is futile.
> Who's next?


Actually guilty of just mucking around. Sorry. (Hangs my head.)


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

it's your lucky day OP, Sam de Casa Alpha as a pup


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Actually guilty of just mucking around. Sorry. (Hangs my head.)


I know.Me too


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Fodder said:


> it's your lucky day OP, Sam de Casa Alpha as a pup


That's not the pic I mean I mean Sam at 8 weeks or 5-6 months this is Chase at 8 weeks


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

well "pup" was his owners words when posting the pic.... I imagine based on his adult appearance and the stats you've given, he is not much more than 5-6 months in the above photo.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Fodder said:


> well "pup" was his owners words when posting the pic.... I imagine based on his adult appearance and the stats you've given, he is not much more than 5-6 months in the above photo.


Sam may be 7 months in that pic and has all his adult fur


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

It is amazing to me how much Chase looks like my puppy of the same age! Are you sure he is not a long hair? Mine is and they are just so similar! Same ears, tail filling out the same way. I have never measured mine though so I have no idea how tall she is. She is starting to just look like a small German Shepherd now.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

you know, it's the photo that I could find w/o looking very far.... poke around the net for yourself. you might also find by studying your dogs pedigree that he indeed has long coats in his "family", his great grandfather, Furbo, for one has produced unmistakable long coats so to say that there are NONE, is incorrect.

pedigreedatabase is your friend! as is photos of progeny.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Fodder said:


> you know, it's the photo that I could find w/o looking very far.... poke around the net for yourself. you might also find by studying your dogs pedigree that he indeed has long coats in his "family", his great grandfather, Furbo, for one has produced unmistakable long coats so to say that there are NONE, is incorrect.
> 
> pedigreedatabase is your friend! as is photos of progeny.


If you go to pedigreedatabase, don't forget to click on sibling and progeny photos too.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

annabirdie said:


> It is amazing to me how much Chase looks like my puppy of the same age! Are you sure he is not a long hair? Mine is and they are just so similar! Same ears, tail filling out the same way. I have never measured mine though so I have no idea how tall she is. She is starting to just look like a small German Shepherd now.


Yes I'm sure


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Fodder said:


> you know, it's the photo that I could find w/o looking very far.... poke around the net for yourself. you might also find by studying your dogs pedigree that he indeed has long coats in his "family", his great grandfather, Furbo, for one has produced unmistakable long coats so to say that there are NONE, is incorrect.
> 
> pedigreedatabase is your friend! as is photos of progeny.


Well Chase isn't long haired the breeder comfrimed that Chase's fur is not Soft and fluffy like a long hair, it is Very rough and course like a short hairs fur and his dad's fur


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Fodder said:


> you know, it's the photo that I could find w/o looking very far.... poke around the net for yourself. you might also find by studying your dogs pedigree that he indeed has long coats in his "family", his great grandfather, Furbo, for one has produced unmistakable long coats so to say that there are NONE, is incorrect.
> 
> pedigreedatabase is your friend! as is photos of progeny.


I believe you may be talking to a wall..:headbang:


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Dad looks like a stock coat to me. Chase looks longhaired.


 Definitely longhaired, definitely 
Really beautiful dog.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

DaniFani said:


> Focus on training. If you're wanting intimidation through size, that's usually not where it is. There is something very intimidating about a very in control GSD that gives that "gsd stare" while being completely obedient. I'll take that in a smaller stature any day over the "importance" of size.


When I see a GSD doing a proper heel beside its handler and obeying every command the handler gives, I am very impressed. I know the handler has control. When I see GSD dragging its handler down the street or even putting tension on the lead, doing a sloppy heel, ignoring its handler, I am not impressed at all. If I were planning on attacking someone, I would pick the owner with the GSD with the sloppy behavior. That well heeled GSD might just also be protection trained. The GSD acting sloppy might go for me. Or on the other hand, it might also go for the squirrel or rabbit it spied in the bush.

I know trainers that also train with other trainers to increase their knowledge and technique. Learning how to train, to do moving sits, moving downs, moving stands, heeling backwards, heeling on the opposite side, taking and returning objects, placing, staying in one place for 15 minutes off lead or even an hour if need be, etc., etc. never stops. DaniFani's advice is good. If you want an impressive looking and acting dog, focus on the training. Find someone who has been training for 15 or 20 years and specializes in GSDs. You will have a real winner then! And a lot of fun doing it too.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

MishkasMom said:


> MineAreWorkingline said:
> 
> 
> > Dad looks like a stock coat to me. Chase looks longhaired.
> ...


Fine call Chase what you want but he is NOT your dog he is mine and I know what my dog is and its not long hair. Here is a picture of a long haired puppy the same age Chase us much shorter than that


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Fine call Chase what you want but he is NOT your dog he is mine and I know what my dog is and its not long hair. Here is a picture of a long haired puppy the same age Chase us much shorter than that


Chasegsdlove, I am in pretty much the exact same boat as you. Stock coated parents, siblings, etc. and told he would be coated much like his plush siblings, not long haired. Now, he's only 10 weeks old and anything could happen, but my vet has IDed him as a long coat and he has those signature whispies in his ears and behind them, even though his belly and leg hair isn't much more than a stock coat. If you do a quick google search, you will see the vast differences in coat length on dogs who are all considered long coat. Some long coats aren't much more than a thick stock coat, they just have fuller tails, fuzzy toes, and those ear tufts  I don't think your dog or my dog will have super heavy long coats, but that doesn't mean they aren't actually coated. It's a variant. I plan on using thinning shears to clean up the look of Brutus' ears and legs and to keep all these terrible stickers and foxweeds off. Regardless, our dogs are so much more than their size or their fur. Chase is going to be awesome no matter how big, small, or furry he gets, just like Brutus  Anyway, just my two cents, I wan't sure myself even a few weeks ago and could be wrong, but that's my take.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

T-Bone'sMamma said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > Fine call Chase what you want but he is NOT your dog he is mine and I know what my dog is and its not long hair. Here is a picture of a long haired puppy the same age Chase us much shorter than that
> ...


And the fluff on his ears is go away its puppy fur


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Stock short coats don't ever have ear floofies as puppy fur.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Stock short coats don't ever have ear floofies as puppy fur.


Again his fluff on his ears is going away


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Of course, puppies shed their puppy fur before growing in their adult coat. Puppy ear floofies will only be replaced by adult ear floofies, they don't go away.


----------



## noregrets (May 16, 2012)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Again his fluff on his ears is going away


where are you hiding your deloran? I've been looking for one forever!


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

noregrets said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > Again his fluff on his ears is going away
> ...


???


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Of course, puppies shed their puppy fur before growing in their adult coat. Puppy ear floofies will only be replaced by adult ear floofies, they don't go away.


Chase's dad doesn't have them and breeder said he looks like his dad which means they do go away


----------



## noregrets (May 16, 2012)

Chasegsdlove said:


> ???


ah, perhaps before your time. I'm confident other members will understand the reference. In the meantime please, continue to deny the fact that your dog is indeed a long coat  

Which I still don't understand why the truth is so devastating/offensive to you. If Chase is a coatie (which he is) why does it matter? People are simply just trying to inform you what he is and you seem so appalled that he is a long coat.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Chase's dad doesn't have them and breeder said he looks like his dad which means they do go away


Of course Chase's dad doesn't have them, he is a stock short coat, unlike Chase which is a long coat and that is why he has ear floofies and his dad does not.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

noregrets said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > ???
> ...


This is a long hair puppy same age as Chase! Chase is shorter then that! People are wrong I know what my dog is. And he is NOT long hair


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

noregrets said:


> ah, perhaps before your time. I'm confident other members will understand the reference. In the meantime please, continue to deny the fact that your dog is indeed a long coat
> 
> Which I still don't understand why the truth is so devastating/offensive to you. If Chase is a coatie (which he is) why does it matter? People are simply just trying to inform you what he is and you seem so appalled that he is a long coat.


I'm sort of curious why the term long coat is so offensive to OP also. For awhile I was hoping Brut would turn out stock coated, because my last beloved GSD was. But he clearly isn't going to be. And that is okay, Brutus isn't T-Bone. Worrying to death about it or denying it isn't going to change anything. I really hope OP will love this pup no matter how coated he turns out or if he doesn't hit 100 lbs


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > Chase's dad doesn't have them and breeder said he looks like his dad which means they do go away
> ...


Sam is plush not short Chase is also plush Like his dad!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Is Sam Chase's brother?


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Is Sam Chase's brother?


No Chase is his son


----------



## noregrets (May 16, 2012)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Sam is plush not short Chase is also plush Like his dad!


It's basic science. Genetics. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mendelian_inheritance

if it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck.... 
according to you, its most definitely a butterfly :help:


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

noregrets said:


> where are you hiding your deloran? I've been looking for one forever!


Hehehe  I just thought they were going to use raw will power.

Puppies may not look the same, or mature at the same rate, but certain features are used as key indicators when defining physical characteristics like coat type. Ear floofs are one of them, they usually don't go away and grow longer into adult ear floofs. There are also members in this forum with vast knowledge and priceless experience, but hey, what do they know, right? 

We don't care either way, we just assumed you'd be open to a spot of learning.

In any case, I hope you will let your pup will bring you years of endless joy and satisfaction no matter what coat he has.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

If I were OP, I would be going after that breeder who sold her a puppy telling her it would be a stock short coat like the dad but dozens of experienced people are stating the puppy is a long coat. Personally, I like long coats, but if I purchased a short coat, then I want a short coat. 

I really feel sorry for this puppy, it will never be the 33" dog of OP's dreams and it will be longcoated to boot. Poor little dog, will never meet her expectations.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Chai said:


> noregrets said:
> 
> 
> > where are you hiding your deloran? I've been looking for one forever!
> ...


Whatever


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

I have a long coated GSD same age as Chase, born May 5th. I hunted for a long coat pair having pups because I think they are stunning and look forward to seeing the gorgeous dog that Rosie will become. You have been provided with a lovely wealth of information here from very experienced owners and breeders of all coat types. I think a great number of them have now suggested that your dog very much appears to be a long coated dog. Maybe we could just move on now and discuss other things! I for one would love to know more about Chase the dog! He looks beautiful and wise! What is he like?


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> If I were OP, I would be going after that breeder who sold her a puppy telling her it would be a stock short coat like the dad but dozens of experienced people are stating the puppy is a long coat. Personally, I like long coats, but if I purchased a short coat, then I want a short coat.
> 
> I really feel sorry for this puppy, it will never be the 33" dog of OP's dreams and it will be longcoated to boot. Poor little dog, will never meet her expectations.


Omg Sam is not short hair he is Medium hair (plush) Chase is NOT LONG HAIR. Long hairs are soft and sliky Chase is course and rough and I don't expect Chase to get to 33 inches tall He is well loved probably alot more well loved then any other dog. This is a long hair the same age as Chase clearly Chase is shorter!


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Omg Sam is not short hair he is Medium hair (plush) Chase is NOT LONG HAIR. Long hairs are soft and sliky Chase is course and rough and I don't expect Chase to get to 33 inches tall He is well loved probably alot more well loved then any other dog. This is a long hair the same age as Chase clearly Chase is shorter!


Oooh, do you mean he isn't a TRUE longhair with no undercoat? That would be highly likely, they're apparently quite the anomaly. If that's what you mean I totally agree, he looks like a stock long hair just like my guy. (longer than short stock, with the undercoat)


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

annabirdie said:


> I have a long coated GSD same age as Chase, born May 5th. I hunted for a long coat pair having pups because I thiis nk they are stunning and look forward to seeing the gorgeous dog that Rosie will become. You have been provided with a lovely wealth of information here from very experienced owners and breeders of all coat types. I think a great number of them have now suggested that your dog very much appears to be a long coated dog. Maybe we could just move on now and discuss other things! I for one would love to know more about Chase the dog! He looks beautiful and wise! What is he like?


Again he is not long hair he is shorter then a long haired puppy at the same age this a long haired puppy same age as Chase. Chase is much shorter then that and BTW if you dog was born May 5 she is not the same age as Chase. Chase was born April 25th


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

T-Bone'sMamma said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > Omg Sam is not short hair he is Medium hair (plush) Chase is NOT LONG HAIR. Long hairs are soft and sliky Chase is course and rough and I don't expect Chase to get to 33 inches tall He is well loved probably alot more well loved then any other dog. This is a long hair the same age as Chase clearly Chase is shorter!
> ...


???


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Omg Sam is not short hair he is Medium hair (plush) Chase is NOT LONG HAIR. Long hairs are soft and sliky Chase is course and rough and I don't expect Chase to get to 33 inches tall He is well loved probably alot more well loved then any other dog. This is a long hair the same age as Chase clearly Chase is shorter!


OP, have you owned a German Shepherd before? Almost everybody on here posting has owned long coated and short coated GSDs. We speak from experience and have no reason to deceive you. 

Your puppy's dad is a stock short coat. Period. You can have your own opinions as to whether you like it or not, but you can't change the facts. It is what it is. Chase is a long hair, nothing will change that fact. Long coats can be soft and silky or they can be coarse and rough like the one I had, or any degree in between, but still a long coat.


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Chasegsdlove said:


> ???


There are two types of long coats. A long coat, which does not have an undercoat. Their hair, from what I gather, is much softer, thinner, and hangs more loosely than a stock long hair. It can even part down the back. A stock long coat has the correct double coat, but the guard hairs are longer. I think I have this right and I'm sure other members can attest to that or correct it if I am wrong. Is that what you mean, he isn't without undercoat?


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Again he is not long hair he is shorter then a long haired puppy at the same age this a long haired puppy same age as Chase. Chase is much shorter then that and BTW if you dog was born May 5 she is not the same age as Chase. Chase was born April 25th


Our dogs are born 10 days apart. To me that means the same age.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > Omg Sam is not short hair he is Medium hair (plush) Chase is NOT LONG HAIR. Long hairs are soft and sliky Chase is course and rough and I don't expect Chase to get to 33 inches tall He is well loved probably alot more well loved then any other dog. This is a long hair the same age as Chase clearly Chase is shorter!
> ...


Whatever I guess no one has had a Medium hair (plush) which what Chase is and Sam is not short he is plush here is another picture of Sam


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Whatever I guess no one has had a Medium hair (plush) which what Chase is and Sam is not short he is plush here is another picture of Sam


You might want to look at the dogs bred by Schlossfelsen GSDs. On their website you can see their dogs, all of which are technically long coated, run the spectrum to just a bit longer than stock to super hairy. There is a huge amount of variation within long stock coats.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

short coat, medium coat, plush coat, long coat, long haired....

there are TWO genetic coat types regardless of how long or thick or textured the hair is. those types are STOCK coat and LONG STOCK coat.

Sam, Chase, and every GSD on this board GENETICALLY falls into one of those categories.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Whatever I guess no one has had a Medium hair (plush) which what Chase is and Sam is not short he is plush here is another picture of Sam


Nobody has a medium coat German Shepherd because they don't exist. There may be short coats with a slightly longer coat or there may be a long coat that is not as long, but there is no medium coat so it only makes sense that nobody has owned a unicorn.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

*sigh ...* :hammer:


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever I guess no one has had a Medium hair (plush) which what Chase is and Sam is not short he is plush here is another picture of Sam
> ...


Short with a slightly longer coat is medium cause that isn't short but not long


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Short with a slightly longer coat is medium cause that isn't short but not long


There are varying lengths of short hair from very short to moderately short, all known as stock short coat which includes a coat like Chase's sire, no ear floofies. Once you see ear floofies, the pup will be categorized as a long coat and ear floofies don't go away.

Just because somebody has a short pixie cut and somebody else has a short bob cut does not mean one has medium or long hair. They both have short hair of varying lengths.

You should be having this discussion with your breeder.


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

hahaha aaaand I'm out.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Fodder said:


> it's your lucky day OP, Sam de Casa Alpha as a pup


BTW how do you know Sam de casa alpha is Chase's dad do you know the breeder


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Who else is getting a migraine?Goodnight and good luck!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Um my long coat boy came from two normal stock coat parents, he was also the only long coat dog in the litter. Long coats can also have varying coat lengths, I've seen a lot of long coat puppies way fluffier than mine and visa versa... Doesn't change the fact that he's still a long coat. Yours is also a long coat whether you like it or not.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I've got nothing, as coats and genes are no where near my area of "expertise." 

I just like that the word "floofies" was use numerous times in this post. 

opcorn:


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

wyoung2153 said:


> I've got nothing, as coats and genes are no where near my area of "expertise."
> 
> I just like that the word "floofies" was use numerous times in this post.
> 
> opcorn:


I was just thinking the same thing! A heated, serious discussion and the word floof is casual talk 

There are stock coats and long stock coats. Chase has ear floofs so is a long stock coat, or coatie. Regular stock coats do come in a variety of length and plush-ness, some have short tight coats, some (like my boys) have thick longer coats. But there is no feathering or floofies around their ears. 

Long coats are born from regular stock coated parents all the time  Eli is stock coat from two stock coat parents, the breeding was done three times and each litter had one long coat in it. I'll try to attach a picture of Eli and his older brother (who is also named) Chase. Chase isn't a super long coatie and the picture doesn't show a lot of his coat, but you can see the ear floofies. 

Think of it this way. There is one accepted coat for a gsd in the show ring which is the stock coat. Some shows offer an alternative class for the coaties where the coated gsds compete against each other. Chase would enter the coated class if he were to be shown.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

wyoung2153 said:


> Makes me wonder if Petco is doing 1 week classes, a few nights a week. I am not hugely familiar with their training classes.


PetCo's website has Puppy I & II and Adult I & II list as 6 week courses each. To complete all four you need 24 weeks.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Dotbat215 said:


> PetCo's website has Puppy I & II and Adult I & II list as 6 week courses each. To complete all four you need 24 weeks.


Yeah,we know.Miraculous that they completed all of them in six weeks!!Time warp?


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Chasegsdlove said:


> BTW how do you know Sam de casa alpha is Chase's dad do you know the breeder


Have you looked at Pedigree Database website yet?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Carriesue said:


> Um my long coat boy came from two normal stock coat parents, he was also the only long coat dog in the litter. Long coats can also have varying coat lengths, I've seen a lot of long coat puppies way fluffier than mine and visa versa... Doesn't change the fact that he's still a long coat. Yours is also a long coat whether you like it or not.


Hondo's parents are stock coats. They had three litters, and Hondo was the only long coat produced. Yea me. (He's blowing his coat now.)


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Lilie said:


> Hondo's parents are stock coats. They had three litters, and Hondo was the only long coat produced. Yea me. (He's blowing his coat now.)


He's a cutie.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Lillie,Hondo is gorgeous!Good luck with the grooming


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

It was obvious what color he was going to grow up to be when he was a puppy. I'm sure it was clear to everyone. And he was always very handsome.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Lilie he was soooo cute!

I have been watching the OP's posts/threads and the curiosity is killing me. I have to know, what is it you find so utterly offensive about the suggestion that Chase is a long coat?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Chasegsdlove said:


> BTW how do you know Sam de casa alpha is Chase's dad do you know the breeder


followed the dropped crumbs... :groovy:


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Fodder said:


> followed the dropped crumbs... :groovy:


 It wasn't even a tough trail, considering you are all over the breeders fb page with comments and updates.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Sabis mom, what?


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Aww I think we scared the poor girl away, I'm sure she loves her dog very much but maybe is having some issues communicating. Well it's Thanksgiving so I hope Allison and Chase had a great day with family and friends.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Fodder said:


> Sabis mom, what?


Not you, lol, Chases owner. She likes to post updates on the breeders facebook page. 
But oddly has not one word about him on her own.
It was ridiculously easy to track down pedigree info.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Ok, so putting on moderator hat here. 

This thread has deteriorated to point that adults are no longer behaving like adults. 

I am asking nicely. And please remember that you catch more flies with honey than vinegar. 

We want to educate not school. There is a difference. This should be a safe place for all. Each of us enjoy our dogs in our way. Give the OP the same courtesy. Whether her dog is coated or plush, oversized or not as tall as she likes. It's ok. Bring up your point and move on. 

Thank you. 

OP- Chase is a gorgeous pup. It's obvious how much you love and are proud of him. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

I think long coated German shepherds are the most beautiful dogs in the world. I have 2 short haired and 1 long haired. Khaine (long haired) is 12 now and is ageing so beautifully. He is k own as the George Clooney of the dog world in our local park :laugh: If he does end up being a long coat you are very lucky


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

Axel13 said:


> I think long coated German shepherds are the most beautiful dogs in the world. I have 2 short haired and 1 long haired. Khaine (long haired) is 12 now and is ageing so beautifully. He is k own as the George Clooney of the dog world in our local park :laugh: If he does end up being a long coat you are very lucky


Im usaully not to keen on the long hairs, BUT HE IS A Beauty!
He has that perfect combo of siler in him he looks like a white lion!
Good luck to you and him


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Raquan said:


> Im usaully not to keen on the long hairs, BUT HE IS A Beauty!
> He has that perfect combo of siler in him he looks like a white lion!
> Good luck to you and him


Thank you very much  His silver hair adds to his beauty


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

oh! I found him another way initially then when I made it to the FB page had limited viewing w/o an account... unable to see posts from anyone but him.

totally understand now Sabi, lol, I was definitely thinking - who, huh, what?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Just a little update.. I have been chatting with the OP by PM. She decided not to post on here anymore. 

Just my opinion.. she is feeling attacked and is having trouble communicating the appropriate responses. 

I suggested she lurk around and read a lot to continue to educate herself. Hopefully she will return with a different perspective and be able to communicate better. 

Just a friendly reminder (since I know this place got heated quickly with her) people go through all kinds of things and it is possible she has been questioned since day one on everything regarding Chase and now just immediately jumps to a defense. So I hope she lurks and comes around eventually realizing that we all just want to inform and give advice where we see fit.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Truce Allison
All of us are here because we love our dogs and want to help each other do what's best for them.

If you ask a question then get snarky when people answer they will be snarky right back at you.If you make a statement that folks with many years of experience know is not true,they will give you correct information.We want Chase to be a happy healthy boy!

Chase is a beautiful puppy and we look forward to seeing lots of pictures as he grows


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

wyoung2153 said:


> Just a friendly reminder (since I know this place got heated quickly with her) people go through all kinds of things and it is possible she has been questioned since day one on everything regarding Chase and now just immediately jumps to a defense.


That's true, and it is unfortunate. But a big part of the problem is that she's so adamant about everything and refuses to accept that she's wrong about anything. People wouldn't keep beating a dead horse if she were more accepting of ideas that she disagrees with. 

For one thing, Chase's dam is descended from Kevin vom Murrtal, who absolutely does carry the longcoat gene. He was Dena's sire, and she was a coatie. Maybe the OP doesn't realize that all it takes is for both parents to carry the longcoat gene, neither of them actually have to BE longcoats. None of the parents of Dena, Keefer, or Halo were longcoats, but all of them produced coats. And she keeps insisting that Chase's sire is a plush coat after being told repeatedly that there is no such coat type.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Waste of time after the OP agreed they have it all covered and not interested in continued learning.
Who has time to waste arguing the sky is blue.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

gsdsar said:


> I am asking nicely. And please remember that you catch more flies with honey than vinegar.


IMO that also goes for the OP. After the initial nice questions from others she took on a snotty attitude and that gets people's hackles up; understandable consequence of actions (same principles as dog training).
You don't have to sugercoat responses to a 20-year old who is disrespectful and snippy. Ignoring maybe better though. Maybe there could be forum called "ignored" for that purpose?

I have never seen "immature" remarks on this forum towards people who have been respectful.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

wyoung2153 said:


> Just a little update.. I have been chatting with the OP by PM. She decided not to post on here anymore.
> 
> Just my opinion.. she is feeling attacked and is having trouble communicating the appropriate responses.
> 
> ...


wyoung.
I was following this thread on Chase's growth.
Thanks for stepping up.

I saw that you were trying to gently lead by example with your posts...trying to change the pattern that was brewing.

For me the most disappointing part of the exchange was that people who would ordinarily reply politely and with tolerance, began to jump on the band wagon


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Findlay said:


> wyoung.
> I was following this thread on Chase's growth.
> Thanks for stepping up.
> 
> ...


I was following this thread too and was actually the first person she got defensive with when I asked if she would share why she was looking for the information. I admit I felt extremely frustrated with the whole thread at some point, like we were all beating ourselves over the head with a hammer. I then researched and found her FB page. She seems young and needs to work on communication skills. Having been a literacy volunteer once I was upset with the attacks on her usage of grammar, which was actually beside the point. I was impressed with your posts wyoung, they were very nice and I thought you were in communication with her. One of the things that came through loud and clear was that she was very proud of her dog. So hopefully she will lurk enough to learn some new things and maybe become a bit more open. But no matter what, hopefully she will continue to love that puppy and be proud of him.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Findlay said:


> wyoung.
> I was following this thread on Chase's growth.
> Thanks for stepping up.
> 
> ...





MythicMut said:


> I was following this thread too and was actually the first person she got defensive with when I asked if she would share why she was looking for the information. I admit I felt extremely frustrated with the whole thread at some point, like we were all beating ourselves over the head with a hammer. I then researched and found her FB page. She seems young and needs to work on communication skills. Having been a literacy volunteer once I was upset with the attacks on her usage of grammar, which was actually beside the point. I was impressed with your posts wyoung, they were very nice and I thought you were in communication with her. One of the things that came through loud and clear was that she was very proud of her dog. So hopefully she will lurk enough to learn some new things and maybe become a bit more open. But no matter what, hopefully she will continue to love that puppy and be proud of him.


Thank you. I honestly just wanted her to stick around to learn a bit more.. if we jump at every opportunity to alienate those that are having a hard time communicating.. no one would stick around and actually learn anything. 

I think (crossing fingers here) she will stick around, even if in the shadows. She does love her dog very much and sometimes it's hard to hear you may have some info wrong that you have been sure of up until that point. I've been there, and gotten defensive too, but learned how to take criticism. Hoping she does the same.


----------



## noregrets (May 16, 2012)

wyoung2153 said:


> Thank you. I honestly just wanted her to stick around to learn a bit more.. if we jump at every opportunity to alienate those that are having a hard time communicating.. no one would stick around and actually learn anything.
> 
> I think (crossing fingers here) she will stick around, even if in the shadows. She does love her dog very much and sometimes it's hard to hear you may have some info wrong that you have been sure of up until that point. I've been there, and gotten defensive too, but learned how to take criticism. Hoping she does the same.


I admire your sense of patience, especially in this situation. However, while forums can be quite intimidating for new members, I feel like in general the GSD forums main point is always to educate. I think that a lot of people came in here with full intentions to educate but it's hard to maintain an open mind and continue to offer advice and "play nice" if the OP isn't willing to abide by the same rules. Why should people bother to give her advice in the first place if she's going to argue with them or give them attitude. 

As someone new in this forum as well I take it upon myself to set the best first impression I can. If anything the only members have earned their licks on this board, I recognize that I must do the same. More importantly, I know that I'm here to LEARN and absorb, not argue.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

noregrets said:


> I admire your sense of patience, especially in this situation. However, while forums can be quite intimidating for new members, I feel like in general the GSD forums main point is always to educate. I think that a lot of people came in here with full intentions to educate but it's hard to maintain an open mind and continue to offer advice and "play nice" if the OP isn't willing to abide by the same rules. Why should people bother to give her advice in the first place if she's going to argue with them or give them attitude.
> 
> As someone new in this forum as well I take it upon myself to set the best first impression I can. If anything the only members have earned their licks on this board, I recognize that I must do the same. More importantly, I know that I'm here to LEARN and absorb, not argue.


True words. I have hit the post button too fast and my post comes out looking rude and offensive. I am working on that and have deleted many in the last couple of months. 

The 2 types of posts that get to me the most are the people that are causing a situation that will cause harm or death to the dog. The 2nd is when they come out of nowhere and post 5-6 times per day and you can see a pattern of not being interested in any comment that shows they are misinformed. It's almost a spamming. If they don't like the responses on one post they start another and another..... I don't think they realize that we just click on "view other posts" to get a sense of where the poster is coming from before we respond....


----------

